# Will Ferrell switch video thread



## Ã¼bermacÂ®â¢ (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey Ed,

I think your decision is clearly biased and wrong.  I've seen you give people formal warnings for far less than this. 

He calls me a "troll" and says I have absolutely "no love for Apple" (whatever that means, I don't really know anything about ebonics so I have diffuclty understanding those phrases).  Anyway, he calls me a "troll" and completely attacks me under the oh so clever guise of a question, and you review MY posts?  Haha.  I just have to laugh.

I sure do like to criticize Apple, because it is alot more interesting than to come here and be a yes-man like most of you.

What garbage.


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 9, 2002)

What the hell is calling whatever has been said ebonics? There is no such thing and I don't think there is any place here for that übermac. Ebonics was some BS made up to ATTEMPT to give definition to slang, which is more of an insult by doing such. So unless you want to stir up more questions of your character, watch some of the things you say. Because i find that to be an insult, and I am sure others would agree, so if you did not know prior to this, consider yourself informed.


----------



## terran74 (Sep 9, 2002)

ebonics is real bro.  It is fast becoming the popular dialect in the united states of america.  Just listen to kids speak.  It's pop culture.  Don't make me pull the "R" word out on you.  This kind of discussion has no place on a mac board


----------



## Ricky (Sep 30, 2002)

Dude.

Go to an Anti-Mac board and bash Macs there.  Don't be a turd.


----------

